# Artisan Sough Dough



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 15, 2022)

Gotta get back in the SD game.
Mixing today. Janies Mill artisan bread flour.
1200g bf
750g spring water (i keep mine in the proofer at 80*)
18g sea salt
225g active starter.

Mixed the flour and water, cover and auto lyse for 2 hours before i add the salt and starter...... Yes this will make 2 loaves..providing im not too rusty...ha

BBL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 15, 2022)

Stretch and fold completed. Now a covered 4 hour rest then divide and into the bannetons covered and fridge.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 15, 2022)

Looking good!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 15, 2022)

The master, appreciate all of your postings.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 16, 2022)

Sourdough is my kryptonite. I have no self-control over it. I am fully at its mercy.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Jun 16, 2022)

Sourdough is my favorite as well -- if only I could get a good starter started :)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 16, 2022)

I dont think im liking the Janies Mill bread flour much.
Mybe i need more bakes with it.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 16, 2022)

Never tried Janies Mill bread flour before but both loafs look fantastic!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 16, 2022)

Nope not happening.
Dont like the very dense. Tossed em

Git up and start over.


----------

